# Another DIY screw up



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a call from a customer needing help. She tried to stripe, was doing good until she pulled off the tape.......lol


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

You gotta love homeowners screw ups! even if the tape didn't pull the paper off the strips looked a little crooked.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I gave her a price to fix, she said it was 2 high. Said she'll get another bid or retry herself.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good. This may not be the last you hear from her. Whether she goes with the low price, or especially if she takes another stab at it, she's in for a real journey now.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow TimHag,

You DO get some different jobs, don't you. That's alright, though. You learn more that way . . . I hired a guy two years ago with 12 years experience. Twelve years of new construction. I swear that the only thing the guy knew anything about was caulking, brushing, and rolling . . . Our first job with Satin Impervo, he says, "This paint smells funny." He had never used an oil. Twelve years! Moral of the story: the hard jobs make you more knowledgable.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

GMack said:


> Wow TimHag,
> 
> You DO get some different jobs, don't you. That's alright, though. You learn more that way . . . I hired a guy two years ago with 12 years experience. Twelve years of new construction. I swear that the only thing the guy knew anything about was caulking, brushing, and rolling . . . Our first job with Satin Impervo, he says, "This paint smells funny." He had never used an oil. Twelve years! Moral of the story: the hard jobs make you more knowledgable.


G, If there is something I don't know how to do, I will learn real quick if I'm getting paid. Took on many of job not knowing a damn thing and learned as I did it. I love the work I do.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Grace under pressure, TH!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

timhag said:


> G, If there is something I don't know how to do, I will learn real quick if I'm getting paid. Took on many of job not knowing a damn thing and learned as I did it. I love the work I do.


Absolutely :thumbsup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Maybe not entirely the owners fault, there are several different levels of adhesion with blue tape. She definitely needed a laser for making the tape lines though. I would have advised taking the tape off immediately with wallpaper remover diluted.


----------

